#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  Be Positive

## tania khan

:P: its never too late...so hope for best and be prepare for worst





  Similar Threads: be positive Start thinking positive Start thinking positive Positive thinking by mukesh poonia Be Positive

----------


## Jexron1

*Becoming Positive.* 
So it's now time to change your attitude and to become a more positive human being. So how can you do it? My 1st tip is to start to look for things you are good at but haven't really paid any attention to. The reasons for this is that we get so wound up on concentrating on what we are not good at, that we never seem to notice what we are good at. How terrible does that sound? But it's true, now if you are a truly negative individual I can put my money on you thinking at this point that you're not good at anything. Well that's crap that's utter rubbish. Everyone is good at stuff, you just have to think harder or even better, why not try asking your friends and your family? Who knows you might be amazed at what you will find. Your friends and you family will probably be able to see things that you do differently than you can, that is because they are not looking through cloudy vision. They will notice what you do and say more than what you will because we all tend to do what we are good at on auto pilot. Because we are so good at whatever it is, we don't have to think about what it is we are good at. Once you start to hear about the things you are good at your attitude will already begin to change because you now know that you are not that useless human that you once believed you were, now that belief has been proven to be false you can no longer accept it.

----------


## DivyaJ1

Hello Friends, Yes, we should always stay positive.
if you are facing any bad time, remember that the time never stops. It will be changed soon.

*“I like the night. Without the dark, we'd never see the stars.”*

----------

